# North Down/Ards safe wash



## ADoc (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've been a long-time lurker on DW, but this is my first post!

Just wondering if anyone can recommend anywhere in the North Down/Ards area that carries out safe washes?

I'm mega fussy about scratches/swirls/products used etc, but am currently having difficulty finding the time to carry out weekly maintenance washes using the proper products and techniques.... (work commitments and a house that needs fully decorated!)

If you can recommend anyone, they're guaranteed my weekly business!

Thanks


----------



## ADoc (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far.

The PMG guys are a 45 mile round trip from where I'm based, so probably a bit too far for a weekly trip.

BillyT - I use a couple of Valetpro products, so will bear The Car Company NI in mind when I'm next on a shopping spree!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

ADoc said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> The PMG guys are a 45 mile round trip from where I'm based, so probably a bit too far for a weekly trip.
> 
> BillyT - I use a couple of Valetpro products, so will bear The Car Company NI in mind when I'm next on a shopping spree!


The guy that runs the place is Charlie he is a great guy and is as OCD as the rest of us.


----------

